# Electric Steps - Help!



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I have a Hymer C524 with electric steps. Or at least, it used to have electric steps, it now has a mangled attachment of scrap metal, courtesy of driving them into a bank when the "steps down" alarm failed to go off  
While I was underneath the beast strapping the remains up so I could at least drive away I think I saw the name Fiamma on the side of it. Being up to the axles in mud these days I am reluctant to have another look so can anyone confirm what make it might be? Just thought it might be cheaper to order a new one from whoever rather than from Hymer. It seems to be simply bolted on and I know a man with a spanner.........
Any advice appreciated as it is a loooooooong drop to the ground with no steps 8O


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

"Omnistep" is on mine.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks a million, I'll try search on that name.. you wouldn't BELIEVE what came up when I searched on "electric steps" 8O


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Overthehil

I have just received a catalogue from CAK and I noticed they sold a range of both manual and electric steps it looks like most of them are all standard size fit.

Hugh


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

CAK? Not heard of them... can yo give me a website address or other contact details? I hope they do mail order 8O


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

C.A.K. do do mail order although their web site is still in development so would suggest you order their catalogue

I have just had a look in their Catalogue they have 7 variants

C.A.K. Tanks Ltd
Aqua House
10 Princes Drive Industrial Est
Kenilworth
Warwickshire
CV8 2FD

Tel 0870 757 2324

WEB: www.caktanks.co.uk
Email: [email protected]

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 88812 (May 9, 2005)

I had a similar problem with my Hymer. The microswitch on the step malfunctioned(road muck) and the warning buzzer failed to warn me the step was out. Oops.

The mangled remains of the step revealed it was an Omnistep and a search on their website revealed they no longer made that particular step. However a very similar step is still produced which I purchased from Broadview Blinds in Poole (very helpful) and with some very minor modification fitted successfully.

I suppose the moral of this is to check the warning system periodically.

Hope you manage to sort yours.

Colin


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

If you copy this address below and put in to your web address bar it will link you to other steps

http://www.narbonneaccessoires.fr/boutique/index.php?cPath=223_237
Regards
Hugh


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You have to feel sorry for these guys with electrically retracting steps - it must be a real pain when the warning buzzer fails  
My "warning buzzer" is a drive-away checklist mounted on the dash which my co-pilot never fails to use.


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> C.A.K. Tanks Ltd
> Regards
> Hugh


If you want to purchase online, you could try www.marcleleisure.co.uk who offer cak kit through their website. They're a little more pro net than cak.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys, much appreciated! 



> My "warning buzzer" is a drive-away checklist mounted on the dash which my co-pilot never fails to use


I drive it on my own every time so I don't have that luxury.Unless you count the dog of course :lol: Plus, I was only nipping up the road to fill it with diesel so didn't do a great deal of preparation 

I'll see what I can sort out this week.

PS The warning buzzer came on AFTER I had crunched it. :roll:


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

For Omnistep, try www.omnistor.co.uk (which is Broadview Blinds as mentioned above)

The online shop at www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk (under steps) - has both manual and electric Omnistep, a tad cheaper.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I would try some of the Dealers here in Ireland they might be able to help.

Charles Camping in Co Wilklow 045 865351 www.charlescamping.com

Pat Horan Motors Ltd Borrisokane CoTipperary 067 21123

Buckleys Caravan Shop in Mallow Co Cork

Hope this is of help.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Nora + Neil, I think I will need to either lie down in the mud and try to get a model number, or at least take a tape measure to the old one as there seem to be three in the range 8O 
I am hoping to simply remove the old one and use the same holes/fixings for the new one so it should be a simple fitting job - famous last words!!! :lol: I bet even the same model now has holes in different places :? 
I can see this being a job for a mechanic (more money! :roll: )


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

[ have a Fiamma one in my garage. It,s for sale.
0118 933 1540
Eddie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

To stop repeat accidents, there must be a way to wire the step to your door so it pops in and out as you open and close the door?

I think I may start looking into this... would save me having to mess about with the switch.


----------



## 106245 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a bit late in on this one but my C524 has an Omnistor step. Our buzzer works fine at the mo but my wife had a bad accident when she went to the van to get some sleeping bags out for the kids and found all but the drivers door locked. She climbed in, got the sleeping bags and bundled them in her arms, then threw open the side door and stepped out. Unfortunately, the steps weren't out and she landed badly on the ground and broke her foot in 4 places and still walks with a limp after 3 years. She's ok but the moaning that I've had to put up with is unbearable!

I kept thinking about designing a circuit using a magnetic reed switch that would sound a buzzer if the door was opened with no steps even if the living battery was off. Having the steps operate with the door doesn't sound good if your parked in a tight spot like on a ferry.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
Electrics, water and mud are not a good mixture!!! I am lucky in as far that my MH does not have an electric step but I have given the matter some thought should my next van comes with one fitted. What's his point I can hear you thinking perhaps he's mad - don't answer that - what about fitting a mud flap to lessen the impact of mud and excess water - now you can laugh!
regards
Richard


----------

